# Ryobi chuck key Jacobs equivalent for DP101



## bbmonster (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, anyone know the Jacobs chuck key equivalent (key size) for Ryobi 10" Drill Press, DP101. I tried Ryobi customer support but all they can give me is a Ryobi replacement part # and not the size. I live in Hawaii and the shipping is ridiculous to get a chuck key from an online vendor. Home Depot and Sears carry an assortment of keys, unsure which one to get.

Oh and one more, anyone with the same drill press know the threading size for the Scale Set Handle depth?

Thanks.
-Bernard


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Bernard, here is pdf of theDP101 repair sheet, but it is not likely to help because it only has the Ryobi P/N for the Chuck Key (item 19).
http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/ryobi_tool/DP101.pdf



bbmonster said:


> …..Home Depot and Sears carry an assortment of keys, unsure which one to get……..


I have a Delta drill press, so most likely my key is different. If I lost my Jacobs Chuck key I would probably measure my Chuck and get one locally. There are not that many different sizes. The chucks mainly break down to specific sizes for ¼”, 3/8”, or ½” sizes. The other Variable is the pilot hole size in your Jacobs Chuck. If you have a decent set of twist drills, try them to find the diameter of the pilot hole, then take that drill bit down to the store to match up with their keys.

Another thing you could do would go down to the local HD or Sears and try their keys to see which one fits a similar size drill press in that store. Or if all else fails, get a cheapie Four Way Key:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=1745





bbmonster said:


> …..Oh and one more, anyone with the same drill press know the threading size for the Scale Set Handle depth?...


 To get your *Certified Journeyman DIY Badge*, you need to get a Tap & Die Set. It will solve a lot of problems, best to get a set of both SAE and Metric or a combination set like this cheapie which is OK for occasional use:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=1745
.


----------



## bbmonster (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I need to learn the terminology so bear with me. The manual said 1/2" chuck so I bought whatever said 1/2" on the top right of the package but none of the keys would fit the hole in the chuck. I then ended up buying a bunch keys, well, more like what Home Depot had in stock at the time, none seem to fit perfectly. Only one key fit the hole in the chuck, but the gear part of the key and chuck didn't mesh well, gear on the key was a tad bit smaller. What is that term for that gear I'm talking about so I can sound a bit more educated when I ask the worker at the store next time? I wonder if the clerk is getting irritated with me making so much returns now.

And thanks for the info on that Tap & Die set. Certainly on my list of tools to get now. Wish I knew what that was earlier as it would have saved me countless trial and errors of buying screws at the store.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Bernard, I have both a SAE and a Metric Set and one of the most used tools is the Pitch Gauge so that I can determine whether threads are SAE or Metric.

Too bad you are having such a hard time getting a chuck key. According to one our cousins over on the Woodwrking board that Chinese made DP-101 model has been discontinued. If the DP-101 has an oddball key size that might be one of the reasons Ryobi dropped the model.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/ryobi-10-inch-drill-press-dp-101-a-6932/

You might be better off just paying the Ryobi shipping. After all how much extra can they charge for shipping a 4 oz tool?
.


----------

